# Would you reconcile?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

For those who have issues in their marriage and considering divorce or perhaps there, would you reconcile if your partner agreed to do whatever it took to make it right and you knew it was genuine. In some ways, that seems like a silly question, but my x wife divorced me even though I agreed to do whatever it took to make it work. I read a lot of threads here about problems that I consider big things, yet people are willing to hang in and hope it will get better.


----------



## mompres (May 1, 2012)

That's a hard question because it depends on so many things. If I still loved him and wanted a future with him or if I had already made peace with the marriage ending for example. If the problems were deal breakers or not. How long we'd been married. But I would have to see the changes being made on a regular basis to even consider it. Words are just that words, and we all say we will change on certain things but few really do. And you mention that many stay and hope things will get better. Many stay out of fear of the unknown and aren't happy. But many leave also when the slightest problem arises. I guess it comes down to whether or not you see yourself happier with the person or without them. Whether you life is better with the person in it or without them. I do know that if I left and finally divorced nothing would bring me back. For me when it's over it's over. I'm sorry this happened to you and hope you can find happiness if you haven't already.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

southbound said:


> For those who have issues in their marriage and considering divorce or perhaps there, would you reconcile if your partner agreed to do whatever it took to make it right and you knew it was genuine. In some ways, that seems like a silly question, but my x wife divorced me even though I agreed to do whatever it took to make it work. I read a lot of threads here about problems that I consider big things, yet people are willing to hang in and hope it will get better.


from what I have learned lately...People don't change..


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

She is making a genuine effort so I decided to give this thing another chance.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. My marriage had no huge issues; there was no cheating or abuse. We had just had a communications breakdown and was in a rut in my opinion; she said she wasn't happy anymore. I'm just wondering, when a person genuinely says they will do anything to make it work, what more can you do?


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

in a word: yes


----------

